# Caliproduct Update: India



## caliproduct (Nov 4, 2003)

What up everyone, we just tossed up a video of India. The rivers in the film were in the Arunachal region of India. For more information on this and other trips you can check out http://www.thelastdescent.com. We'll hopefully have more India vids plus some Cali vids up soon. Hope ya'll enjoy. 
http://www.caliproduct.com then go to videos.


----------

